# "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL



## xActionx (29. März 2015)

*"Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Hey Leute,

da sich im Internet derzeit noch relativ wenig über den Speedport Hybrid finden lässt und ich aus dem User-Interface einfach nich schlau werde, dachte ich, ich frag mal hier nach. Also ich hab seit ein paar Tagen den Speedport Hybrid, an einer 2.000er DSL und einer 50.000er LTE Verbindung. Zwar hab ich manchmal die sagenumwobenen Verbindungsabbrüche, aber darum solls hier erstmal nicht gehen. Sondern viel mehr um den bescheidenen LTE-Ping. Die LTE Verbindung ist quasi immer zugeschaltet, aber mit der hab ich blöderweise massiven Paketverlust beim Zocken und Teilweise Pingspikes auf knapp 600ms, was in dieser Kombination extreme Lags verursacht. Wenn ich eine Ausnahmeregel hinzufüge und meinen Rechner ausschließlich über die 2.000er ins Netz schicke, sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Einen Ping von ca. 20-40ms und wenig bis gar keinen Paketverlust. Blöderweise muss ich dann immer, wenn ich mit Zocken fertig bin wieder ins Router-Menü und LTE zuschalten. Das ganze nervt und kann keine dauerhafte Lösung sein. 

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt, bestimmte Ports, welche die Spiele (insbesondere Battlefield3/4 und Hardline) ausschließlich mit DSL zu benutzen und trotzdem mit LTE zu surfen. Also quasi Ping und Games per DSL, den Rest per LTE. Wäre wirklich der Hammer, wenn das funktionieren würde.

MFG


----------



## pronde (29. März 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

MagentaZuhause Hybrid: Telekom bietet DSL-LTE-BÃ¼ndelung bundesweit an â€º ifun.de

"[..] der Router einen Tunnel herstellt und zusätzlich die Möglichkeit bietet einzelne Dienste oder PC’s auch nur über DSL anzubinden. Z.B. Für Zocker, wegen des Pings. "

Scheint wohl irgendwie zu gehen. Ruf doch mal beim Service an. Die Telekom hat ja 24/7 Telefon-Service der zudem nix kostet.


----------



## katajama (29. März 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Du kannst im Router bestimmte ports nur auf DSL umleiten - must nur herausfinden, welche dein Game nutzt.

Habe auch das Paket nur mit DSL 16k + 50k LTE  - ohne Portumleitung zocke ich problemlos BF4 und BFH

Hat dein LTE genug Emfang ? habe mir noch ne außenantenne montiert - Signalstärke sehr gut.


----------



## xActionx (30. März 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*



katajama schrieb:


> Du kannst im Router bestimmte ports nur auf DSL umleiten - must nur herausfinden, welche dein Game nutzt.
> 
> Habe auch das Paket nur mit DSL 16k + 50k LTE  - ohne Portumleitung zocke ich problemlos BF4 und BFH
> 
> Hat dein LTE genug Emfang ? habe mir noch ne außenantenne montiert - Signalstärke sehr gut.



Das ganze scheint irgendwie seit gestern verrückt zu spielen. Hatte  vorher keine Probleme. Seit gestern habe ich immer mehr sehr krasse timeouts ingame. Habs jetzt mal nur per DSL versucht spinnt aber irgendwie auch.

So langsam nervt mich das echt. Hatte schon mit LTE die extremsten Ping-Probleme. Hat erst nach nem Jahr gut funktioniert und jetzt geht der Scheiß wieder von vorne los. LTE Empfang ist Top. Durchgehend 5 Balken. 

Hoffe nur das hier keine Last Situation vorliegt. Das halt ich nervlich nicht nochmal durch. 
BTW Können Unwetter das Signal eigentlich stören?


----------



## katajama (30. März 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Hab auch ne Überlast auf dem Verteiler, laut Telekom arbeiten sie daran....

Unwetter können das LTE Signal beeinflussen, denke ich


----------



## marvelmaster (1. April 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

vielleist ist auch nur die Festnetzleitung nicht i.O.


----------



## xActionx (2. April 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> vielleist ist auch nur die Festnetzleitung nicht i.O.



Über DSL funktioniert wieder alles. Problem ist nur ,dass der Ping zickt, wenn jemand anderes sich auf der DSL Leitung einwählt... Total bescheuert gemacht, dass man DSL oder DSL+LTE, aber nicht nur LTE einstellen kann.

LTE gibt irgendwie zwar die volle DL und UP-Leistung her, aber hat den Paketloss of Doom. Muss irgendwas mit dem Backbone sein meinte die Technik. Aber da wird wohl bald ein neues Serverupdate eingespielt, welches dann auch die Verbindungseinbrüche beheben soll.


----------



## marvelmaster (2. April 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*



xActionx schrieb:


> Total bescheuert gemacht, dass man DSL oder DSL+LTE, aber nicht nur LTE einstellen kann.



Einfach Kabel aus der Dose ziehn? Haste Lte only


----------



## agertt (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Hi habe heute diesen Eintrag gefunden, und wollte mal fragen ob schon einen lösung gefunden wurde. Da ich auch die massiven Probleme beim spielen im Hybrid habe (dsl 2000 + LTE 50000).
Bis heute wurde auch noch kein Fehler von der Telekom gefunden obwohl ich fast jede Woche eine Störmeldung absetze


----------



## Dxr2k5 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Wenn ich sowas lese bekommt man richtig Bock auf Hybrid!


----------



## nuhll (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Gehen soll das. Habs allerdings nicht hinbekommen. Interessant ist auch wenn du "Telekom Sicherheitsstufe Nummer 2" machst, das gesamte Netz richtig kacke lahm wird...


----------



## sft211 (15. November 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Um immer den vollen Speed zunutzen von DSL+Hybrid aber einen Stabilen Ping über DSL zu haben bzw den Traffic vom Spielen immer über das DSL zu bekommen  ohne Kabel Wechseln! einfach der Anleitung folgen: https://youtu.be/q-EfYxlrrG8


----------



## nuhll (15. November 2015)

*AW: "Gaming-Ports" Speedport Hybrid über DSL*

Jo, funktioniert nicht. Ging dann fast gar nichts mehr.


----------

